# plan on buying a puppy



## supaflyz (Jul 28, 2006)

Can you guys tell me about this breeding. I'm looking for a working line german shepherd.

Kann z Jirkova dvora x Goja Policia Slovakia


Kann z Jirkova dvora X Qvina Aites Bohemia


----------



## Basia (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm interested in learning about these dogs too...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Litter from Kann z Jirkova Dvora and Goja Policia-Slovakia

Litter from Kann z Jirkova Dvora and QVINA Aites Bohemia


----------

